

Ask HN: What is a good Java IDE? - chromedude

I am learning Java and am trying to find a good free Java IDE. Any suggestions?
======
chc
This kind of question is much better asked on a proper Q&A site like
programmers.stackexchange.com, not a news site like HN.

------
sophacles
Eclipse, Netbeans and IntelliJ all have strong user/fan-bases. Those might be
a good place to start. (note: IntelliJ is only free for some editions and
types of development).

------
gooderlooking
IntelliJ Idea Ultimate is by far my favorite Java IDE. The community version
(free version) is still good and updates are frequent, but you don't get as
much of the "I" in IDE.

Eclipse is free and has a huge user base, lots of plugins, and people even
build full applications on top of the open platform.

------
zura
JCreator <http://www.jcreator.com/>

I think it is the only decent Java IDE not written in Java. From the site:
"JCreator is written entirely in C++, which makes it fast and efficient
compared to the Java based editors/IDE's."

------
philbo
IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition

<http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/>

------
bartonfink
Eclipse works well, is free and has good community support.

------
seb_z_lite
Netbeans

